# To old to snip leg off at the knee?



## calmspeak (Sep 16, 2007)

I read on the forum about cutting off damaged parts on the legs and I should have done it before this molt, but I thought it might heal itself with the next molt. Well it didn't and now she's a L5 with bad back leg. She did fall to the ground while molting this time but I was around to pick her up. She's ok except for the back leg that seems weak at the knee and just hangs when she's upside down, she can still move it but it just hangs. Is there something I can do for her or should I just leave it a lone. I think it bothers me more than her, she looks quite content just hanging there by 3 legs  (I call her Tri-pod)

cheers


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 16, 2007)

DO NOT CUT IT OFF!!!

It will cause the mantis more harm than ur trying to prevent as the mantis is likely to lose blood and mantids cannot regenerate flesh soit would bleed to death :?

So it is best to just leave it alone

Ben.M


----------



## Kriss (Sep 16, 2007)

I am 100% with Ben.

The mantid will deal with the leg on its own you don't have to get involved, infact it will do more harm if you do.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2007)

> DO NOT CUT IT OFF!!!It will cause the mantis more harm than ur trying to prevent as the mantis is likely to lose blood and mantids cannot regenerate flesh soit would bleed to death :?
> 
> So it is best to just leave it alone
> 
> Ben.M


Snipping off the leg will NOT harm the mantis as you describe. They will not bleed to death lol. If the leg is whole and otherwise appears fine don't cut it off. If she just holds it out but it appears fine just wait and see.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

The next time she molts, her leg should come out mostly straightened out, depending on how bad it is right now.


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 16, 2007)

ok thanks alot guys, l'll leave it alone and see what happens and keep you posted.


----------



## Precious (Sep 16, 2007)

My Chinese lost a leg at maybe L4 and it got a little longer with each moult. As an adult, it grew a foot - but the leg is way short.

If it is dead, snip it. If it's just a nuisance get rid of it. Just don't snip into the good part.


----------

